# Rollerballs are King



## philipff (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 9, 2019)

This is absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have to tell us a little about the material and procedure. Please do not leave us hanging. That has to be one of the nicest pens I have seen in a long time here. That is a WOW pen Excellent.


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 9, 2019)

What JT said!  Well done.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 9, 2019)

Awesome work.


----------



## indytruks138 (Aug 9, 2019)

Add me to the list of those who would love to hear about making that pen.


----------



## magpens (Aug 9, 2019)

OK, so nice pen ..... please tell us more about the blank in particular !


----------



## alanemorrison (Aug 9, 2019)

Everything is excellent about that pen

Alan


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 9, 2019)

Nice design!


----------



## mark james (Aug 9, 2019)

Beautiful blank and finished pen.  Resembles Neil's work.  I love it.


----------



## DrD (Aug 9, 2019)

All I can say is: "Me too, what they said."


----------



## Lucky2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Oh damn, now I've got drool all over my computer. I'm glad that I viewed it, but I'm sorry that I viewed it also. Glad because it's such an amazingly  gorgeous pen, sorry, because I know that it's beyond my pen making capabilities.

Len


----------



## philipff (Aug 10, 2019)

Well, the barrel is from my good friend Neil Drumheller who makes fishing rods for sale.  One day Bruce Robbins and I called on him to see if he would try to make a pen barrel using the same technique that he uses on his fancy rods.  He agreed and we left him alone for a couple weeks.  Then, he showed up with a bunch of pen blanks at the Mid-Atlantic pen-turning symposium we had about 4 yrs ago.  The blanks were an instant success and he made me this one for my thanks.  So the pen you see is mostly his!  Neil sells his blanks thru Exotics these days.  Well Done, Neir, an ole "salty dog" from our Navy days.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Quite Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 10, 2019)

OK so it is thread tying and you cheated and did not make the blank. It still looks nice and Neil did a great job with the design. I do envy those that can do that thread using for pen blanks. I remember a few years ago I wanted so bad to learn that hobby because at that time I had only saw one pen ever done with thread like that. I was going to join a fishing pole making group in NJ but never followed through. I did join a web site and forum and learned a few things but never put it to use. I did run into a fellow at that time Ted Sacks and many may remember him when I asked him to join us. He does great work and not sure if he is still selling his blanks. Here were some of his work.
https://www.penturners.org/threads/thread-wrapped-blanks-i-m-working-on-now.145934/#post-1902553


----------



## philipff (Aug 11, 2019)

Does everyone who posts pics here make their own blanks?  Funny, but I thought most were bought!  P


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 11, 2019)

philipff said:


> Does everyone who posts pics here make their own blanks?  Funny, but I thought most were bought!  P



The case here was you posted but gave no explanation at all and it led us to believe you made the blank. That is all. It is not something you see everyday here.  A blank like that needs to have recognition where it is due. You did a fine job of taking it to the finish line. Neil did  a superb job too. Thanks for showing. Still one of my favorites here in a long time.


----------

